# Red screen when accessing Netflix or Amazon



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't use Netflix or Amazon that much, but the last two times that I did as soon as I hit the play button on the selected video I saw a solid red screen and then had no ability to interact with it.

When I got the red screen on Netflix I then tried Amazon and had the same result.

Rebooting the Bolt resolved the issue.

I have two Bolts and it has only been an issue on of them.

Anyone else notice this issue?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I saw it on Amazon one day (multiple times). I did nothing, and the next day it worked fine. Have not seen it again. I only use Amazon.


----------



## Modock13 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm having the same issue with a brand new bolt. From what I have read it is an HDMI issue. When it does it I can unplug and then reattach the cable and then everything is fine. Anyone have a permanent fix for this.


----------



## Frank M (Feb 25, 2016)

I was experiencing the same issue...unplugging the HDMI cable worked; thanks!


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a new Bolt. Bought it a couple of weeks ago. I noticed with Amazon that I would get the red screen as described in original post. Doing a restart of the Bolt fixes the problem. Problem has appeared when watching a show and pausing for say 5 minutes. Starting back up Red screen.

This has to be a software problem. Haven't seen it on the Roamio, not sure on Premier since not using at present. Glad to see others have this. Maybe They will fix it.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Red screen on Amazon back today for me with a vengeance! Rebooting Bolt does not help. At one point I did see a screen from Amazon that said my bandwidth was too low (not surprising with TERRIBLE Windstream internet service), but mostly just one red screen after another, and two Bolt lockups. I do have a 7 year old Sony BD player that also has an Amazon app, and it is playing fine today even tho TiVo just cannot seem to manage it!

Just an update - the Amazon Red Screen problem went all ALL day, and about every other time I tested it, my Bolt locked up with black screen and no audio when I tried to back out to either live TV or TiVo Central - the box was totally unresponsive to anything at that point, and my only option was to power-cycle it. This morning Amazon is working fine again (and my box has NOT picked up any software updates).


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Amazon Red Screen back again for ma all day yesterday. Restarting Bolt made no difference. When this happens, the app goes out to Amazon just fine and shows the program thumbnails, but just goes to full red screen as soon as I try to start watching any video.

Note that my Sony BD player is still accessing Amazon videos just fine - the problem is limited to my Bolt.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm having this problem too but I think it all started when I installed my LG OLED 65B6P back in December. The LG app for Amazon works fine on the OLED.
I'm speculating that something with Amazon detects your device and changes a setting which is incompatible with my Tivo Bolt.

Just asking...those of you who are getting the red screen on their Bolt, have you accessed Amazon Prime on a different device and that's about when the red screens started???????????????????????????????????????

After doing some more reading, I find that this is a known problem and that Tivo is fully aware of it and working to try to fix it.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I get the Amazon Red Screen about once a week or so on my Bolt, and when it happens, it goes on for the full day - I have never had it start working again during the same day when I first encounter it, and I have never had it last more than one day at a time. Rebooting the Bolt has never fixed it. I do not always test it multiple times on the same day that I find a problem, but sometimes I have, without ever seeing a change. I have no clue what magically happens overnight to have it start working again each time.

It is hard to really say how often it might be happening, since I sometimes go a week or two without trying to access Amazon. It is a little bit of a pain just to test, since the Red Screen only happens after I try to actually start playing a program - the app itself works fine and brings up the Amazon menus without problem, but you just cannot actually watch anything. The first time I encountered the Red Screen on my Bolt, I had never tried to access Amazon videos from any other device. I have found that even at times that Bolt is suffering the Red Screen, my Sony BD player can still access Amazon just fine.


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

I just upgraded my TV to a Sony Z9D 4K/HDR model and am now experiencing the red screen bug. Other 4K sources such as my Xbox One S (streaming the same Netflix content) and an Oppo UHD player work fine. All devices, including my Bolt+, are connected to my receiver using the same DPL Labs certified Tributaries high-speed HDMI cable. Power-cycling equipment seems to resolve the problem, but only temporarily. Appreciate any ideas.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

Sgt......its probably one of those things that we'll just have to wait on until TIVO gets it fixed.
In the meanwhile, just use the streaming app on your other devices. Truth be know, its easier to use the Amazon app on my LG than on the TIVO.
Hope you're enjoying your ZD9. Isn't that the European version as the U.S. one is Z9D? I came close to getting one.


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

JimPa said:


> ... Hope you're enjoying your ZD9. Isn't that the European version as the U.S. one is Z9D? I came close to getting one.


Oops, nope, that's a typo! Which LG did you get? Happy with it? Z9D works well for me, mostly daytime viewing in bright room. No Dolby Vision or HLG support, but I guess I'll live without that.

And thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Sgt Howl (Jan 18, 2013)

My Bolt+ is connected to my TV through a pre-amp. I discovered that changing sources on my pre-amp (e.g., from TiVo to Xbox and then back to TiVo) resolves the red screen problem for that viewing session.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I see red screen on the Netflix app every time it reinitializes the app (not every time the app starts) but for me it only lasts a second or three. I don't know how this might help anyone but FYI.

Just a thought are any of you going through intermediate devices (like an amp or sound Bar?) the fact it only lasts a few seconds on mine makes me wonder if it content protection kicking in erroneously?

My bolt is plugged into the 4k (best) port on my vizio.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

It's another #@&%(@! red-screen day for Amazon on my Bolt - man this is sure getting irritating. Just went over and tried Amazon access from my Sony BD player, and it worked fine, but when I tried again from the Bolt, just red-screen as soon as I tried to play something.

Very very buggy product here.


----------

